# Peat Pots



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I grow crypts in big plastic bins with peat/soil mix. I just keep the soil constantly moist.


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

That should work. Peat pots are not as good in situations where they are not submerged as plant roots dont penetrate them as easily as they would plain soil and plants can get root bound. You may want to try peat pellets, which are pellets of compressed peat inside a plastic netting. In the horticulture business we always called them jiffy-7s, though that is just one particular size. They are also available without the plastic netting. They are simply soaked first to swell them up and then planted or seeded.


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

I tried to usesome jiffy-7s or peat pellets (the compressed peat pellets in thin plastic netting). I used dwarf hairgrass because it was available and used peat pellets that has been soaked for about three days untill they finally stopped floating. I stuck about 20 or 30 individual plants in each pellet. After making up five of these pellets, I placed them in an aquarium where all the hairgrass immediately floated to the top bringing much of the peat with it. Peat pellets may work if the plant is already grown through the peat as the roots should hold it together. I have started some more hairgrass in peat pellets where the aquarium is filled with water just to the top of the peat pellet. I think peat pots filled with normal substrate (ie AS or eco or sms) would work better. On the plus side, when peat pellets are simply placed in a tank and not fiddled with they eventually sink and stay intact, which may be useful to promote more acidic water where needed.


----------

